# Problem with sendmail

## antwerp

Hi, guys,

I'm trying to install sendmail on Gentoo server. Currently messages from server sending fine, but I can't resolve why I can't get incoming messages. Here is my config 'sendmail.mc' below.

Hopes for your help, I'm newbie in Gentoo world and this is my first mailserver. Thanks in advance.

```

divert(-1)dnl

dnl #

dnl # This is the sendmail macro config file for m4. If you make changes to

dnl # /etc/mail/sendmail.mc, you will need to regenerate the

dnl # /etc/mail/sendmail.cf file by confirming that the sendmail-cf package is

dnl # installed and then performing a

dnl #

dnl #     make -C /etc/mail

dnl #

include(`/usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4')dnl

VERSIONID(`setup for Red Hat Linux')dnl

OSTYPE(`linux')dnl

dnl #

dnl # default logging level is 9, you might want to set it higher to

dnl # debug the configuration

dnl #

dnl define(`confLOG_LEVEL', `9')dnl

dnl #

dnl # Uncomment and edit the following line if your outgoing mail needs to

dnl # be sent out through an external mail server:

dnl #

dnl define(`SMART_HOST',`smtp.your.provider')dnl

dnl #

define(`confDEF_USER_ID',``8:12'')dnl

dnl define(`confAUTO_REBUILD')dnl

define(`confTO_CONNECT', `1m')dnl

define(`confTRY_NULL_MX_LIST',true)dnl

define(`confDONT_PROBE_INTERFACES',true)dnl

define(`PROCMAIL_MAILER_PATH',`/usr/bin/procmail')dnl

define(`ALIAS_FILE', `/etc/aliases')dnl

define(`STATUS_FILE', `/var/log/mail/statistics')dnl

define(`UUCP_MAILER_MAX', `2000000')dnl

define(`confUSERDB_SPEC', `/etc/mail/userdb.db')dnl

define(`confPRIVACY_FLAGS', `authwarnings,novrfy,noexpn,restrictqrun')dnl

define(`confAUTH_OPTIONS', `A')dnl

dnl #

dnl # The following allows relaying if the user authenticates, and disallows

dnl # plaintext authentication (PLAIN/LOGIN) on non-TLS links

dnl #

dnl define(`confAUTH_OPTIONS', `A p')dnl

dnl # 

dnl # PLAIN is the preferred plaintext authentication method and used by

dnl # Mozilla Mail and Evolution, though Outlook Express and other MUAs do

dnl # use LOGIN. Other mechanisms should be used if the connection is not

dnl # guaranteed secure.

dnl # Please remember that saslauthd needs to be running for AUTH. 

dnl #

TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`EXTERNAL DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl

define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `EXTERNAL GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl

dnl #

dnl # Rudimentary information on creating certificates for sendmail TLS:

dnl #     cd /usr/share/ssl/certs; make sendmail.pem

dnl # Complete usage:

dnl #     make -C /usr/share/ssl/certs usage

dnl #

dnl define(`confCACERT_PATH',`/usr/share/ssl/certs')

dnl define(`confCACERT',`/usr/share/ssl/certs/ca-bundle.crt')

dnl define(`confSERVER_CERT',`/usr/share/ssl/certs/sendmail.pem')

dnl define(`confSERVER_KEY',`/usr/share/ssl/certs/sendmail.pem')

dnl #

dnl # This allows sendmail to use a keyfile that is shared with OpenLDAP's

dnl # slapd, which requires the file to be readble by group ldap

dnl #

dnl define(`confDONT_BLAME_SENDMAIL',`groupreadablekeyfile')dnl

dnl #

dnl define(`confTO_QUEUEWARN', `4h')dnl

dnl define(`confTO_QUEUERETURN', `5d')dnl

dnl define(`confQUEUE_LA', `12')dnl

dnl define(`confREFUSE_LA', `18')dnl

define(`confTO_IDENT', `0')dnl

dnl FEATURE(delay_checks)dnl

FEATURE(`no_default_msa',`dnl')dnl

FEATURE(`smrsh',`/usr/sbin/smrsh')dnl

FEATURE(`mailertable',`hash -o /etc/mail/mailertable.db')dnl

FEATURE(`virtusertable',`hash -o /etc/mail/virtusertable.db')dnl

FEATURE(redirect)dnl

FEATURE(always_add_domain)dnl

FEATURE(use_cw_file)dnl

FEATURE(use_ct_file)dnl

dnl #

dnl # The following limits the number of processes sendmail can fork to accept 

dnl # incoming messages or process its message queues to 12.) sendmail refuses 

dnl # to accept connections once it has reached its quota of child processes.

dnl #

dnl define(`confMAX_DAEMON_CHILDREN', 12)dnl

dnl #

dnl # Limits the number of new connections per second. This caps the overhead 

dnl # incurred due to forking new sendmail processes. May be useful against 

dnl # DoS attacks or barrages of spam. (As mentioned below, a per-IP address 

dnl # limit would be useful but is not available as an option at this writing.)

dnl #

dnl define(`confCONNECTION_RATE_THROTTLE', 3)dnl

dnl #

dnl # The -t option will retry delivery if e.g. the user runs over his quota.

dnl #

FEATURE(local_procmail,`',`procmail -t -Y -a $h -d $u')dnl

FEATURE(`access_db',`hash -T<TMPF> -o /etc/mail/access.db')dnl

FEATURE(`blacklist_recipients')dnl

EXPOSED_USER(`root')dnl

dnl #

dnl # The following causes sendmail to only listen on the IPv4 loopback address

dnl # 127.0.0.1 and not on any other network devices. Remove the loopback

dnl # address restriction to accept email from the internet or intranet.

dnl #

dnl DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Port=smtp,Addr=127.0.0.1, Name=MTA')dnl

dnl #

dnl # The following causes sendmail to additionally listen to port 587 for

dnl # mail from MUAs that authenticate. Roaming users who can't reach their

dnl # preferred sendmail daemon due to port 25 being blocked or redirected find

dnl # this useful.

dnl #

dnl DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Port=submission, Name=MSA, M=Ea')dnl

dnl #

dnl # The following causes sendmail to additionally listen to port 465, but

dnl # starting immediately in TLS mode upon connecting. Port 25 or 587 followed

dnl # by STARTTLS is preferred, but roaming clients using Outlook Express can't

dnl # do STARTTLS on ports other than 25. Mozilla Mail can ONLY use STARTTLS

dnl # and doesn't support the deprecated smtps; Evolution <1.1.1 uses smtps

dnl # when SSL is enabled-- STARTTLS support is available in version 1.1.1.

dnl #

dnl # For this to work your OpenSSL certificates must be configured.

dnl #

dnl DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Port=smtps, Name=TLSMTA, M=s')dnl

dnl #

dnl # The following causes sendmail to additionally listen on the IPv6 loopback

dnl # device. Remove the loopback address restriction listen to the network.

dnl #

dnl DAEMON_OPTIONS(`port=smtp,Addr=::1, Name=MTA-v6, Family=inet6')dnl

dnl #

dnl # enable both ipv6 and ipv4 in sendmail:

dnl #

dnl DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=MTA-v4, Family=inet, Name=MTA-v6, Family=inet6')

dnl #

dnl # We strongly recommend not accepting unresolvable domains if you want to

dnl # protect yourself from spam. However, the laptop and users on computers

dnl # that do not have 24x7 DNS do need this.

dnl #

FEATURE(`accept_unresolvable_domains')dnl

dnl #

dnl FEATURE(`relay_based_on_MX')dnl

dnl # 

dnl # Also accept email sent to "localhost.localdomain" as local email.

dnl # 

LOCAL_DOMAIN(`localhost.localdomain')dnl

dnl #

dnl # The following example makes mail from this host and any additional

dnl # specified domains appear to be sent from mydomain.com

dnl #

dnl MASQUERADE_AS(`mydomain.com')dnl

dnl #

dnl # masquerade not just the headers, but the envelope as well

dnl #

dnl FEATURE(masquerade_envelope)dnl

dnl #

dnl # masquerade not just @mydomainalias.com, but @*.mydomainalias.com as well

dnl #

dnl FEATURE(masquerade_entire_domain)dnl

dnl #

dnl MASQUERADE_DOMAIN(localhost)dnl

dnl MASQUERADE_DOMAIN(localhost.localdomain)dnl

dnl MASQUERADE_DOMAIN(mydomainalias.com)dnl

dnl MASQUERADE_DOMAIN(mydomain.lan)dnl

MAILER(smtp)dnl

MAILER(procmail)dnl

```

----------

## eccerr0r

I think it's easier to debug from a error perspective...

First off, it would be nice to know how your mail / router is set up.  Consistent hostnames make a big difference.

Second, sendmail.cf is the real configuration file.  The .mc file needs to be preprocessed with m4 (just in case you weren't aware)... then again I'm not sure if the Gentoo startup scripts autoconvert the .mc file to the .cf file.  Do you have procmail installed?  The .mc file refers to it, and if it's nto there, it won't deliver mail properly.

Lastly, debug messages in /var/log/maillog or /var/log/messages or however you configured it with syslog is useful.  Is it rejecting mail?  Do you get rejection notices?

Any reason why you're not starting with a Gentoo .mc file, instead of using Redhat's?

----------

## anthonypants

 *antwerp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dnl # The following causes sendmail to only listen on the IPv4 loopback address
> ...

 

Have you tried editing this line?

----------

